# Help with AMD Azalia Controller (sound card)

## geek_person

Hello to eveyone, i'm building my second machine in gentoo, but i cannot get my soundcard working, in my laptop was easy (pure intel hardware)

This is the output of my lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Root Complex
> 
> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series]
> 
> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini HDMI/DP Audio
> ...

 

It's working everything but the sound.

Do you know what kernel module i need to activate in order to my hardware get recognized?

Best regards

----------

## roarinelk

you need CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL plus all CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_* entries.

----------

## NTU

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> you need CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL plus all CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_* entries.

 

All? No, Azalia is the fancy word for Realtek. You just need the Realtek one. Cheers mate!

----------

## geek_person

 *NTU wrote:*   

>  *roarinelk wrote:*   you need CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL plus all CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_* entries. 
> 
> All? No, Azalia is the fancy word for Realtek. You just need the Realtek one. Cheers mate!

 

At end i finnaly copied the .config of my laptop (intel sound card) changed some settings for the cpu arch and magic, it works, so the snd_hda_intel has worked for me

----------

## NTU

The generic intel HD audio driver generally works without any codecs enabled, even if it's not an Intel audio chip, as long as you're not using a Creative Sound Blaster Z like me.

Thread can be marked as solved now.

----------

## PrSo

Hi geek_person,

if it is FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02),

as roarinelk sad it is HD Intel Sound and,

IMHO you need to enable in menuconfig: Device Drivers -> Sound card support -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI sound sevices -> HD-Audio:

-> Build Coexant HD-audio codec support,

-> HD Audio PCI,

-> Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver,

-> support initialization patch loading for HD-audio,

-> Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support(if you have hdmi output);

My comment is that enabling coexant codec for that version of Azalia controler should be enough.

----------

